
Schroedinger's Cat Molecules Give Rise to Exquisitely Detailed Movies [video] - laktak
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4x_dAUMTsF8
======
troyastorino
Link to press release from SLAC:
[https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2016-09-21-schroedingers...](https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2016-09-21-schroedingers-
cat-molecules-give-rise-exquisitely-detailed-movies.aspx)

